
Ask HN: 2 options, 1 choice and about the chance to get hired for a remote job - fuzzyrock
Hello HN,
After graduating university with a Computer Engineering degree (bachelor), I has been working in App Dev Department of a big IT firm for about 2 years (develop Android app but I mostly work on C++ native layer (JNI)). However, I still could not find my interest in my work. Therefore, I would like to make some changes to my life, starting with apply for 1 of 2 nano courses I find interesting and think after finishing it I can apply for a new job.<p>These 2 nano courses are:<p>1. Learn C++ by Coding Five Projects: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;course&#x2F;c-plus-plus-nanodegree--nd213<p>2. Become a Cloud Developer: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;course&#x2F;cloud-developer-nanodegree--nd9990<p>I would like to ask HN for some insights about the the courses, about the prospect of getting a new job after finishing it.<p>P&#x2F;S: Although I has been studying&#x2F;working in IT for about 6 years, I still feel overwhelmed by the speedy change and the ever-increasing technologies&#x2F;knowledge... and I feel lost in this maze.<p>I intend to make 2 posts about this. The first post is this, and the second post will be after I finish the course mentioned above. That time I will post to ask for a job. I will throw myself to the world to see if I can catch any opportunity.<p>I hope you are not confused by my writing ;)<p>Thank you for reading,
======
duiker101
If you are comfortable working in C++ you can probably pick up pretty easily
anything else. I think there is a limited amount of work to be done remotely
in C++ since most of the postings seem to be for more "hipster" technologies.
There a decent amount of Android work to be done though.

As for the maze, I think it's something we have to come to terms to. There is
just simply too much. While you can be a generalist or specialize in one thing
we have to accept that there is still too many technologies and we can't know
everything. The good news is that you get to pick whatever you want!

